# dediche



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

Quali sono le dediche piu' belle che avete ricevuto o fatto alla vostra meta' ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Quali sono le dediche piu' belle che avete ricevuto o fatto alla vostra meta' ?


 
ricevute: "ah zorro, che se magna stasera?"
fatta: "mi accompagni all'esselunga?"


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ricevute: "ah zorro, che se magna stasera?"
> fatta: "mi accompagni all'esselunga?"


 Un po' di sentimentalismo no?


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

ok comincio io............


mio marito mi mando' un messaggio.......... La luce dei tuoi occhi illumina il mio mondo, fai presto ad arrivare.... sono rimasto al buio! 

Mi stava aspettando in chiesa il giorno in cui ci siamo sposati.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

E l'hai pure sposato?


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> scusami veronika, non volevamo prenderti per il culo, è che siamo delle inguaribile racchione e molto poco romantice


  ok allora ve ne dico un' altra pronte?


----------



## brugola (8 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ok allora ve ne dico un' altra pronte?


vai  

	
	
		
		
	


	




basta che non ci faccia cariare i denti eh?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 che glielo dici a fare?!?!?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (8 Luglio 2009)

veronika..dai...


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

ora ve la scrivo ma anche voi non ci credo che non vi hanno mai scritto nulla di carino


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

La prima volta che mi ha mandato dei fiori sul biglietto c'era scritto

Sei quello che i poeti hanno sempre cercato di descrivere... senza riuscirci mai


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ora ve la scrivo ma anche voi non ci credo che non vi hanno mai scritto nulla di carino


a me imbarazza davvero parecchio fare una bacheca di quanto di carino abbia ricevuto come frasi. in molti casi neanche mi piacevano e mi imbarazzava solo il fatto di averle ricevute, perché incapace di rispondere. quelle che non mi imbarazzano ma che mi hanno emozionato, non mi va di condividerle.


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a me imbarazza davvero parecchio fare una bacheca di quanto di carino abbia ricevuto come frasi. in molti casi neanche mi piacevano e mi imbarazzava solo il fatto di averle ricevute, perché incapace di rispondere. quelle che non mi imbarazzano ma che mi hanno emozionato, non mi va di condividerle.


 rispetto il tuo pensiero ciao


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2009)

dato che hai scritto questo tread sono andata a riprendere i messaggi che lui mi ha inviato.
in questi mesi sono stati davvero tanti!! non credo di aver mai mandato e ricevuto tanti sms.
Eppure li rileggevo (sorridendo) ma non ce n'era nessuno di così sdolcinato. E' che mi entravano nel cuore col loro modo di essere diretti a me, con l'ironia e la tenerezza, con la serenità che trasmettono... 
non saprei quale scrivere qui, forse quello più sdolcinato è uno dove dire 'senti, puoi farmi un favore? la smetti di girarmi in testa? sto cercando di lavorare e non riesco a smettere di pensarti.'


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dato che hai scritto questo tread sono andata a riprendere i messaggi che lui mi ha inviato.
> in questi mesi sono stati davvero tanti!! non credo di aver mai mandato e ricevuto tanti sms.
> Eppure li rileggevo (sorridendo) ma non ce n'era nessuno di così sdolcinato. E' che mi entravano nel cuore col loro modo di essere diretti a me, con l'ironia e la tenerezza, con la serenità che trasmettono...
> non saprei quale scrivere qui, forse quello più sdolcinato è uno dove dire 'senti, puoi farmi un favore? la smetti di girarmi in testa? sto cercando di lavorare e non riesco a smettere di pensarti.'


non siamo tutti uguali, il mio lui si esprime in modo diverso dal tuo lui, ma in fondo e' la sostanza quella che conta no? Molto carino il messaggio che ti ha mandato, rende bene l' idea


----------



## Grande82 (8 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> non siamo tutti uguali, il mio lui si esprime in modo diverso dal tuo lui, ma in fondo e' la sostanza quella che conta no? Molto carino il messaggio che ti ha mandato, rende bene l' idea


 guarda, considera che le cose che mi dice i primi tempi le scirvevo spesso sul forum e già brugola mi accusava di farle cariare i dentini!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




E non è nemmeno lontanamente sdolcinato come il tuo!!
Comunque non sono i messaggi nè l'ide che trasmettono a contare, ma il modo di rendere quel sentimento che provano nel fatti. 
Riescono a farci star bene? Possono farlo pure parlando male italiano e non mandando mai un sms. 
Ma se ci riempiono di dolcezze (Es il mio ex amante) ma poi la sostanza è vuota..... non me ne faccio nulla!


----------



## Old veronika (8 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, considera che le cose che mi dice i primi tempi le scirvevo spesso sul forum e già brugola mi accusava di farle cariare i dentini!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sono d' accordo


----------



## MK (8 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Riescono a farci star bene? Possono farlo pure parlando male italiano e non mandando mai un sms.


Se stranieri e senza cellulare ok.


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

*veronika*

a me ha scritto:
sei come una tempesta che sivede arrivare in lontananza... si dovrebbe fuggire perchè è pericolosa ma non si riesce perchè si sta a guardarla troppo incantati. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








è un po'  il mio orso bruno al guinzaglio ma mi colpì tanto che gliela smollai all'istante 

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque hai ragione, quelle racchie sono da asilo.


----------



## Lettrice (8 Luglio 2009)

Onestamente ho ricevuto dediche, niente che trasformi latte in nesquik ma non e'veramente roba per me... millenni fa quando stavo col pittore brasiliano, il giorno del mio compleanno mi svegliai e sul caminetto ( si avevo il caminetto nella camera da letto) c'era un bellissimo quadro suo, una copia di Picasso sulla quale sbavavo da tempo... dietro c'era scritto semplicemente "Al mio girasole... Buon Compleanno" ...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente ho ricevuto dediche, niente che trasformi latte in nesquik ma non e'veramente roba per me... millenni fa quando stavo col pittore brasiliano, il giorno del mio compleanno mi svegliai e sul caminetto ( si avevo il caminetto nella camera da letto) c'era un bellissimo quadro suo, una copia di Picasso sulla quale sbavavo da tempo... dietro c'era scritto semplicemente "Al mio girasole... Buon Compleanno" ...




















e la mia tempestina come la vedi??


----------



## Old sperella (8 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente ho ricevuto dediche, niente che trasformi latte in nesquik ma non e'veramente roba per me... millenni fa quando stavo col pittore brasiliano, il giorno del mio compleanno mi svegliai e sul caminetto ( si avevo il caminetto nella camera da letto) c'era un bellissimo quadro suo, una copia di Picasso sulla quale sbavavo da tempo... dietro c'era scritto semplicemente "Al mio girasole... Buon Compleanno" ...


così ci sta , per i miei gusti .
ma le frasi in stile cioccolatini ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








poi chissà perchè mi sanno sempre di falsità , troppo gonfiate , troppo farlocche .


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> così ci sta , per i miei gusti .
> ma le frasi in stile cioccolatini ...
> 
> 
> ...


oh! è l'unica che ho ricevuto un po' carina 

	
	
		
		
	


	












valgono quelle porno?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

brancoleone ha detto:


> ma le tempestine sono buone!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a proposito di dediche!!
Ale, only for you!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2pve2KdpEA


----------



## Old sperella (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a proposito di dediche!!
> Ale, only for you!!
> 
> 
> ...


dolcissima


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> dolcissima


eh lo so, se sono romantica che ci posso fare? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




domani la veronika ci sbatte tutti dietro alla lavagna...


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> dato che hai scritto questo tread sono andata a riprendere i messaggi che lui mi ha inviato.
> in questi mesi sono stati davvero tanti!! non credo di aver mai mandato e ricevuto tanti sms.
> Eppure li rileggevo (sorridendo) ma non ce n'era nessuno di così sdolcinato. E' che mi entravano nel cuore col loro modo di essere diretti a me, con l'ironia e la tenerezza, con la serenità che trasmettono...
> non saprei quale scrivere qui, forse quello più sdolcinato è uno dove dire *'senti, puoi farmi un favore? la smetti di girarmi in testa? sto cercando di lavorare e non riesco a smettere di pensarti.*'


il mio mi mandava il mio nome coi puntini .....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh! è l'unica che ho ricevuto un po' carina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e lo chiedi? quelle porno valgono più di tutte


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> eh lo so, se sono romantica che ci posso fare?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ben detto!!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

ok ok mi rendo conto, troppo zucchero.......... ma era cosi' tanto per parlare..... 

spostiamo l'argomento su cose che di lui/lei detesto o adoro vi va?

Adoro quando la notte mi sveglio con una sete pazzesca e chiamo lui per andare a prendermi da bere....


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh! è l'unica che ho ricevuto un po' carina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 L'altro giorno slurpava con gusto un ghiacciolo... le ho detto, sei un'immagine meravigliosa, a vederti così mi stai facendo venire una voglia pazzesca... mi fai dare una leccata? E lei: No! 
... e al gelato?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ok ok mi rendo conto, troppo zucchero.......... ma era cosi' tanto per parlare.....
> 
> spostiamo l'argomento su cose che di lui/lei detesto o adoro vi va?
> *
> Adoro quando la notte mi sveglio con una sete pazzesca e chiamo lui per andare a prendermi da bere*....








perchè lo adori?
io piuttosto che svegliare uno che amo e rompergli i coglioni per andare a prendermi da bere mi do' una martellata sull'alluce...
mi sa che tu hai bisogno di prove continue di amore...ma queste son piccolezze secondi me (senza offesa eh?)


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'altro giorno slurpava con gusto un ghiacciolo... le ho detto, sei un'immagine meravigliosa, a vederti così mi stai facendo venire una voglia pazzesca... mi fai dare una leccata? E lei: No!
> ... e al gelato?


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'altro giorno slurpava con gusto un ghiacciolo... le ho detto, sei un'immagine meravigliosa, a vederti così mi stai facendo venire una voglia pazzesca... mi fai dare una leccata? E lei: No!
> ... e al gelato?


 NGP


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè lo adori?
> *io piuttosto che svegliare uno che amo e rompergli i coglioni per andare a prendermi da bere mi do' una martellata sull'alluce*...
> mi sa che tu hai bisogno di prove continue di amore...ma queste son piccolezze secondi me (senza offesa eh?)


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè lo adori?
> io piuttosto che svegliare uno che amo e rompergli i coglioni per andare a prendermi da bere mi do' una martellata sull'alluce...
> mi sa che tu hai bisogno di prove continue di amore...ma queste son piccolezze secondi me (senza offesa eh?)


 Lo faccio quando litighiamo, poi finisce sempre a ridere e dopo qualche notte mi ricambia il favore.........


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Detesto di lui quando sta' male, ogni minimo raffreddore diventa un male incurabile, si trascina dal letto al divano dal divano al letto... Continua a misurare la febbre che non c'e' mai ma lui dice sempre di avere 39 meno 2


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Detesto di lui quando sta' male, *ogni minimo raffreddore diventa un male incurabile*, si trascina dal letto al divano dal divano al letto... Continua a misurare la febbre che non c'e' mai ma lui dice sempre di avere 39 meno 2


 Ma quello lo facciamo quasi tutti... le donne sanno sopportare molto meglio i malanni. Noi siamo delicati...


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma quello lo facciamo quasi tutti... le donne sanno sopportare molto meglio i malanni. Noi siamo delicati...



Credo che le donne sopportino di più solo perchè sono abituate fin da presto al dolore fisico.
Io comunque vengo ricattata da anni perchè una volta che avevo un mal di gola allucinante chiesi a mia madre di uccidermi


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Credo che le donne sopportino di più solo perchè sono abituate fin da presto al dolore fisico.
> Io comunque vengo ricattata da anni perchè una volta che avevo un mal di gola allucinante chiesi a mia madre di uccidermi


se sei riuscita a parlare non era poi tutto questo dolore


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Adoro vedere la sua faccia, quando c'e' la partita e sul piu' bello ... cambio canale...


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Adoro vedere la sua faccia, quando c'e' la partita e sul piu' bello ... cambio canale...


scusa sai ......... ma io ti prenderei a legnate


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> scusa sai ......... ma io ti prenderei a legnate


 Si ma dovresti vedere la tua faccia mentre lo fai!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ok ok mi rendo conto, troppo zucchero.......... ma era cosi' tanto per parlare.....
> 
> spostiamo l'argomento su cose che di lui/lei detesto o adoro vi va?
> 
> *Adoro quando la notte mi sveglio con una sete pazzesca e chiamo lui per andare a prendermi da bere*....


Senza offesa ma al posto di tuo marito ti scheggerei gli incisivi col bicchiere d'acqua.


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Si ma dovresti vedere la tua faccia mentre lo fai!


quello di chi si prepara un alibi


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Adoro vedere la sua faccia, quando c'e' la partita e sul piu' bello ... cambio canale...


ma state insieme o lo devi eliminare?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> se sei riuscita a parlare non era poi tutto questo dolore


sembravo la mosca ..AIUDADEMI


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

Scusa Veronika, ma per forza tuo marito rientra alle 5 del mattino!


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sembravo la mosca ..AIUDADEMI









































io mandai un sms a mia madre di mandarmi il dottore a casa  

	
	
		
		
	


	









(anche perchè il bastardo, c'ero andata la sera prima e mi aveva detto "ma cosa vuoi che sia"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa Veronika, ma per forza tuo marito rientra alle 5 del mattino!


già tanto che rientra


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

*effettivamente*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa Veronika, ma per forza tuo marito rientra alle 5 del mattino!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

avete mai provato a chiedere al vostro compagno

Che giorno e' oggi?


----------



## Old Zyp (9 Luglio 2009)

giusto a puntyino .....

ieri sera dovevo far uno schizzo del lavoro che ho appena preso e poi ...... e poi la ho lasciato un biglietto in borsa con su scritte alcune sdolcinerie

e pensare che ieri sera era in preda all'agitazione per casini al lavoro, e l'idea del mio week entusiasmante come una tastieras sui denti

son tanto buono ............ 

Veronika sei un pochetto bastarda


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> io mandai un sms a mia madre di mandarmi il dottore a casa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quando mi dovevano levare i punti interni alla passera  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 chiesi: ma fa male? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




e sto stronzo di dottore:
non è mai morto nessuno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




io dissi: *finora !!*





(al primo punto levato cacciai un urlo allucinante che si fermo' l'ospedale:balloon


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

Un giorno ottimo per levarsi di hulo?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

*o per divorziare?*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Un giorno ottimo per levarsi di hulo?
















  p  iantala!!


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quando mi dovevano levare i punti interni alla passera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


quel fetente del mio che si portò dietro l'attrezzo sbagliato per togliermi i punti da ginocchio?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









poi una volta tolti a cicatrice esposta, guarda mio padre e gli fa "beh ora disinfetti, rimetti il cerotto e rimontate il tutore"


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

*ma che stronza sei...*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Scusa Veronika, ma per forza tuo marito rientra alle 5 del mattino!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un giorno ottimo per levarsi di hulo?


 ordine raga ordine!!! Se fate cosi' non funziona!!!


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> ok ok mi rendo conto, troppo zucchero.......... ma era cosi' tanto per parlare.....
> 
> spostiamo l'argomento su cose che di lui/lei detesto o adoro vi va?
> 
> *Adoro quando la notte mi sveglio con una sete pazzesca e chiamo lui per andare a prendermi da bere*....


io ti scheggerei i denti davanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












del mio ganzo adoro che è poco chiacchere e molti fatti.
di detestabile vero non ha niente ma oggi mi ha fatto venire da sola perchè sta male quindi mi sta sul culetto


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> avete mai provato a chiedere al vostro compagno
> 
> Che giorno e' oggi?


 Lui di solito mi risponde che e' in ritardo e deve scappare a lavoro... Ma nella sua mente sta passando tutta la sua vita .. san valentino? l'anniversario? il suo compleanno? ... La sera torna con qualche regalino e restando sul generico mi fa gli auguri....
IO :grazie  ma tesoro non mi hai lasciato il tempo di dirti che oggi e' venerdi' , domani andiamo al mare
LUI : Non e' mica per quello che ti ho preso il pensiero.... e' che con te ogni giorno e' san valentino... 

Adorabile!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

*veronika (il primo amor di tutta via canonica)*

Ma nno ci hai detto che risponde il compagno quando gli chiedi che giorno è..


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Lui di solito mi risponde che e' in ritardo e deve scappare a lavoro... Ma nella sua mente sta passando tutta la sua vita .. san valentino? l'anniversario? il suo compleanno? ... La sera torna con qualche regalino e restando sul generico mi fa gli auguri....
> IO :grazie  ma tesoro non mi hai lasciato il tempo di dirti che oggi e' venerdi' , domani andiamo al mare
> LUI : Non e' mica per quello che ti ho preso il pensiero.... e' che con te ogni giorno e' san valentino...
> 
> Adorabile!!!


ma le prendi da un libro?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Lui di solito mi risponde che e' in ritardo e deve scappare a lavoro... Ma nella sua mente sta passando tutta la sua vita .. san valentino? l'anniversario? il suo compleanno? ... La sera torna con qualche regalino e restando sul generico mi fa gli auguri....
> IO :grazie ma tesoro non mi hai lasciato il tempo di dirti che oggi e' venerdi' , domani andiamo al mare
> LUI : Non e' mica per quello che ti ho preso il pensiero.... e' che con te ogni giorno e' san valentino...
> 
> Adorabile!!!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma le prendi da un libro?


 Ma tra di voi non giocate mai?


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Noi sempre, ridere fa bene, pensa che quando litighiamo( per cazzate), facciamo lo scambio dei ruoli, vale a dire che io faccio lui e difendo le sue ragioni e lui fa me.
Non ridete!!! Sembra una stron...ta ma per farlo se ci pensate, bisogna conoscere bene l'altro, e in piu' almeno noi capiamo meglio le reciproche motivazioni


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Noi sempre, ridere fa bene, pensa che quando litighiamo( per cazzate), facciamo lo scambio dei ruoli, vale a dire che io faccio lui e difendo le sue ragioni e lui fa me.
> Non ridete!!! Sembra una stron...ta ma per farlo se ci pensate, bisogna conoscere bene l'altro, e in piu' almeno noi capiamo meglio le reciproche motivazioni


 Non è una stronzata, è uno strumento che usano anche gli psicanalisti.


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è una stronzata, è uno strumento che usano anche gli psicanalisti.


Non e' neanche un gioco


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Io continuo per la mia.... Detesto di lui quando comincia a dire... mia mamma nelle lasagne ci mette anche i piselli!


----------



## Lettrice (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io continuo per la mia.... Detesto di lui quando comincia a dire... mia mamma nelle lasagne ci mette anche i piselli!


Non mi piacciono i piselli nelle lasagne


----------



## Old latriglia (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non mi piacciono i piselli nelle lasagne


i piselli nelle lasagne sono una bestemmia da fustigazione


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Adoro di lui quando mi lascia l'ultimo cucchiaino di nutella ...


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> i piselli nelle lasagne sono una bestemmia da fustigazione


 vallo a spiegare a lui ... guai a toccargli la mamma!!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Detesto di lui quando mi chiede di mettere in borsa le sue cose ... occhiali, chiavi, sigarette, portafoglio...


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io continuo per la mia.... Detesto di lui quando comincia a dire... mia mamma nelle lasagne ci mette anche i piselli!


 
solo x questo è da abbattere!


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Lui detesta di me quando la sua camicia preferita non e' stirata


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Io continuo per la mia.... Detesto di lui quando comincia a dire... mia mamma nelle lasagne ci mette anche i piselli!


 
orrore!!!! divorzia subito


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> solo x questo è da abbattere!


 no povero, e' un tenerone, lo dice sudando ... e sapendo di rischiare la vita!


----------



## soleluna80 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> no povero, e' un tenerone, lo dice sudando ... e sapendo di rischiare la vita!


è l'abbinamento che è orrendo.


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

adoro quando gli sbatto le ciglia e i suoi no diventano si


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' neanche un gioco


 No, affatto.


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Nessuno mi dice cosa ne pensa della mia firma?


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Nessuno mi dice cosa ne pensa della mia firma?


per una volta che siamo clementi e abbiamo glissato.....


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per una volta che siamo clementi e abbiamo glissato.....


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


 hei non sei per niente divertente!


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> hei non sei per niente divertente!


 Quando rido di una battuta mi diverto, ma non voglio essere divertente.


----------



## Old veronika (9 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per una volta che siamo clementi e abbiamo glissato.....


 avanti saro' forte e pronta a qualsiasi critica .... Aspeta mi siedo.........


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Luglio 2009)

veronika ha detto:


> Lui detesta di me quando la sua camicia preferita non e' stirata


Ecco...se un uomo mi chiede di stirargli la camicia, io lo brucio vivo.
L'uomo vero non deve chiedere mai, neppure la stiratura di una camicia.


----------



## brugola (9 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Ecco...se un uomo mi chiede di stirargli la camicia, io lo brucio vivo.
> L'uomo vero non deve chiedere mai, neppure la stiratura di una camicia.


quoto la racchia, e aggiungo che oltre a non chiedere di stirare la camicia deve portarti al mare da casello a spiaggia in meno di 2 ore


----------



## Old Iris2 (9 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quoto la racchia, e aggiungo che oltre a non chiedere di stirare la camicia deve portarti al mare da casello a spiaggia in meno di 2 ore


 Viva, possibilmente. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E inoltre deve saper cucinare, rassettare,fare la spesa, pagare le bollette....un uomo indipendente insomma. Altrimenti non gli facio neanche vedere il pizzo della camicia.
In cambio prometto di non chiedere mai: dove sei stato? A cosa pensi?vieni con me a fare compere?


----------



## Nobody (9 Luglio 2009)

Iris2 ha detto:


> Viva, possibilmente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un uomo del genere poi lo mollate al volo per il primo stronzo-figliodiputtana-fancazzista-misterioso-tormentato...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Onestamente ho ricevuto dediche, niente che trasformi latte in nesquik ma non e'veramente roba per me... millenni fa quando stavo col pittore brasiliano, il giorno del mio compleanno mi svegliai e sul caminetto ( si avevo il caminetto nella camera da letto) c'era un bellissimo quadro suo, una copia di Picasso sulla quale sbavavo da tempo... dietro c'era scritto semplicemente "Al mio girasole... Buon Compleanno" ...


ma non avrebbe dovuto scrivere

al mio sole
f.to il tuo girasole

??


----------



## Minerva (9 Luglio 2009)

una spaventapasseri con i capelli a scopetta , una scritta che parte grande grande e diventa sempre più piccola 
"sei la più bellissima mamma del mondo"
come contraddirla?


----------

